# White Handle Chef Knife



## chef2008 (May 16, 2008)

I am trying to find the name of the company that makes the chef knife on the Everyday Food TV show...does anyone have an idea..it looks like an eight inch white handle knife...?

Thx,

John


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

This Everyday Food TV show? I couldn't see a white handled knife in any of their videos. Perhaps you could fire off a quick email to them here.


----------



## the penguin (May 6, 2008)

Dexter-Russel or Sani-safe possibly?


----------



## chef2008 (May 16, 2008)

I did..and they said they did not know...when i watch the show on a pbs station...everycook on the show uses this knife...


----------



## food-macro (May 13, 2008)

You should try looking on the internet for white handled chefs knives there not that uncommon we had one at my work, granted it was one of those plastic hanled knives that gets replaced every 2-4 weeks.


----------



## chef2008 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks..i will take a look

John


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I haven't seen the show but I have a whole collection of white handled Wusthof-Trident Classic White knives, including a 10" and 8" chef knife. They're outstanding knives and I use them everyday since 1992 when I bought them new. The Wusthof US representative told me, contrary to what I was told by local stores, that they HAVE NOT discontinued the white classic knives. They said a lot of places simply won't carry them because "white" isn't as popular as it used to be in the 1980's.

Just be careful to get the "Forged" not the "stamped" line. Big difference in quality. I have the "forged".

doc


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Wusthof makes a number of forged lines. "Classic" is one of them. If Wusthof Classic whites are the knives, or even like the knives you want... you're in luck. Great sale prices on sets:

Wusthof White Classic Knives - Wusthof White Classic, White Classic Knives, Wusthof Knives, Wusthof Trident White Classic, Wusthof White Classic Cutlery

Cutlery and More is an excellent e-tailer. You don't need to have any qualms at all. I've ordered from them several times. What impressed me the most was the way they handled a problem they had with PayPal. After a two day delay, they not only sent me my order on trust but threw a little something extra in the package. Good people.

Meanwhile:

Usually the cooks on shows don't choose their own knives, so their presence shouldn't be regarded as an actual endorsement, but more as a commercial one. That having been said, the Wusthof Classic line is very good. There aren't any better knives for fit and finish or comfortable handles. Until fairly recently, Wusthof Classic was regarded as the best of the German mass-produced knives. It is no longer at the top of the German range in general or Wusthof's in particular -- but just a half step below.

The aspects of the knives in which they've been superseded, and in which I don't like, probably don't and won't matter to you. If you're interested in talking about the best brands and lines for you ... that's a different discussion. I"m happy to have it, but don't want to start it gratuitously. There's a phrase in law: "officious intermeddler." Doesn't sound too attractive, does it?

The Dexter Russel, Sani-Safe white handles are light plastic, and set on cheap, stamped blades. The knives are meant to be dishwasher safe, very inexpensive, and for commercial use where a trip in the dishwasher is required by law, or the employees wear ill-fitting disposable plastic gloves, or both -- a meat processing plant or a chain submarine sandwich shop, for instance. These are knives you might have to use for minimum wage, but you wouldn't want to.

Paranthetically -- Doc is right about sticking with forged when it comes to Wusthof. There are excellent stamped knives, some much better than anything Wusthof makes -- but as Wusthof goes, go with the forged.

Out of curiosity: Any good, white handled knife? Or must it be one from the show? There are several good lines available in white, or light wood handles. For instance, slightly better than the Wusthofs (for reasons I won't go into here) are these Sabatiers: http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/newre...ote=1&p=221989 However, given the difference in price, if I were looking at a set, I'd buy Wusthof and add either a 10" Sabatier chef's -- or go beyond the whole handle thing and get the best chef's knive I could..

BDL

PS Before getting into the whole "which is better" thing, I need to say that there are number of companies selling knives under the Sabatier name. The knives range from very good to very bad. Elepant Sabatier are very good indeed.


----------



## annie z (Apr 13, 2012)

In 1995 I bought a Wusthof white Classic Chefs set .....8 inch Chefs knife and 3.5 paring knife. A week ago I lost the paring knife! For the past week I have contacted numerous e- retailers and Wusthof outlet. To no avail the e-retailers and the outlet told me that Wusthof white Classic does not exist! I found one knife on EBay, not what I was looking for! Where else can I look or is it useless?


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

If you haven't already, you might call these folks and ask. They are a Wusthof outlet, and while their web page says the white classic is discontinued, they may have some pieces. Decent folks to deal with.

http://eversharpknives.com/


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

The Penguin is right .I have an 8'' white handled knife and on the blade it says 'SANI-SAFE' on top and right under it is DEXTER-RUSSELL followed my S145-8,then it reads "stain free "over "high-carbon"


----------



## johnr (Aug 5, 2011)

"You should try looking on the internet for white handled chefs knives there not that uncommon we had one at my work, granted it was one of those plastic hanled knives that gets replaced every 2-4 weeks."

Ours don't get replaced, after numerious sharpenings (grindings) they get repositioned as boning/trimming knives :>

Seriously we get a lot of work done on these type of knives. They may not be the best but they work.. A 10 inch Dexter can do a variety of tasks.


----------

